

Do countries lose religion as they gain wealth? - precisioncoder
http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2013/03/05/f-religion-economic-growth.html

======
precisioncoder
Possible exception to Betteridge's law of headlines? Correlation is not
causation but the correlation in this case is certainly high enough to make me
interested in what the causation is. It seems likely as well that the
causation is more related to proliferation of education than wealth, however
the two do tend to go hand in hand.

